# ho moving to toronto,



## csk101 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi guys,
i am from london and hoping to moving to toronto.............
can anyone give me some advice about toronto city,,,life, house prices...etc,,
and also i am currently working as a network engineer so any chance of finding a good job there.
thanks
csk


----------

